# UPGRADING TO A DSI, BEST WAY TO FIT TRANSDUCER?



## tj63 (Jun 1, 2011)

HI am thinking of upgrading my old hummingbird 150 to a lowerance 4x dsi would appreciate any feedback and also best way to mount transducer in hull (glue it down) and remove old one. cheers terry


----------



## BigPete68 (Oct 7, 2012)

Mine is held down with marine goop and the hobie kit. Works great. X4 will not disappoint.


----------



## tj63 (Jun 1, 2011)

hi pete, at the risk of sounding dumb....what is the hobie kit????


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Terry you should be able to work a knife under the old tranny and then pull it out OK, you do not have to be too fussy about removing all of the old sealant, as the new one when installed will just send the signal through both old and new sealant.

Just a put big blob of warmed All Clear sealant and push the new trannie into place, leave a week to cure and job done mate.

Always a good idea to lightly sand the bottom of the trannie to give a good key for the sealant, wash the trannie with metho after sanding, and metho on the hull as well, then let both air dry a couple of minutes before using the sealant.


----------



## BigPete68 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi Terry, Hobie have a kit that has a foam "dam" that is stuck down to the hull. The transducer is then set inside goop / all clear etc and the dam contains everything. Works great on my outback. Also my outback is stored and transported on rough roads upside down so the transducer is hanging most of the time. Has done a full very hot summer this way and touch wood is still stuck down solid. Cheers mate.


----------



## intrepid (Oct 23, 2012)

BigPete68 said:


> Hi Terry, Hobie have a kit that has a foam "dam" that is stuck down to the hull.


NB - DSI has a longer cigar shaped transducer... so would have to DIY the "dam"


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

The DSI tranny is particularly easy to be glued into place with serious rotational error. The tranny is a round profile and the cable will exert enough twist to turn the transducer during the cure unless you somehow wedge it heavily into place.
I had to remove mine and glue it back in again to get it right, this time i used the transom mounting hardware to hold the rotation right during the install. in 5 metres of water 20 degrees rotation give depth errors of around 1 foot but also centres the beam about 6 feet to the side from directly under you.


----------



## SteveFields (Mar 21, 2006)

intrepid said:


> BigPete68 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Terry, Hobie have a kit that has a foam "dam" that is stuck down to the hull.
> ...


The new install kits comes with a seperate pad just for the long DSI transducers. If you are going down the path of DIY, stay with Marine Goop vs other products.


----------



## tj63 (Jun 1, 2011)

thanks all for the heads up,i think i'll get a kit from hobie to try and save some heartache.


----------



## BigPete68 (Oct 7, 2012)

If it helps yell and I will take some pics of my Outbacks DSI installation and email them to you.


----------

